# UKM running so slow



## Hardc0re (Apr 21, 2009)

Not sure why, but only when I use UKM, the forum runs so slow? This is on multiple devices as well.


----------



## UK2USA (Jan 30, 2016)

itttttttts aaaaaaa conspiracccccccy, looooooog outtttt.


----------



## Hardc0re (Apr 21, 2009)

@Lorian can you help please?


----------



## GCMAX (Dec 31, 2013)

How much memory does your potato have?


----------



## Lorian (Apr 9, 2003)

Hardc0re said:


> @Lorian can you help please?


 Is this a new issue for you or has it been like it for a while?


----------



## Flaxmans (Apr 1, 2013)

Iv been having same issue on my iPhone


----------

